# Feeding and temperture control



## pat (Oct 7, 2008)

I would like to know how many times should I feed the fish daily? and what is the best temperture?

The store staff suggested that to set the temperture at 28 C and feed the fish once per day, but I have some information that suggest feeding the fish two to three times per day and keep the temperture between 24 C and 27 C.

Thank you in advance!
Pat


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

what are you keeping? Different fish have different water parameter requirements. if you're new to the hobby, i'm assuming you have some of the fish associated with entering the hobby (livebearers, corys, etc). in that case you're looking to feed once per day. you're going to over feed your fish. everybody does it when they start out. take a pinch of food, then cut it in half. then do it again. feed them that, once a day.

fish requiring more complicated feeding schedules typically aren't for people entering the hobby for the first time.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

humm i feed my fish like 4-5 times a day, very small amounts (sometimes i over feed cause i suck) and as far as temps i keep my chicld tanks at about 80degrees. i dont knwo what that is in C. i guess liek 26C but somepeople keep them at liek 82 and some at like 77 or 75.. as long as the temp doesnt chage at all weither its 80 or 79 i dont think it makes a big diff.... but wtf do i know really.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Usually keeping your tanks between 25 - 27 works fine for most fish. Some fish come from colder waters and others from warmer waters. I keep all my tanks at 81F as I have plecos which prefer the warmer temps. However, I do keep my planted 20g at room temp (so it has a natural fluctuation also), and all the inhabitants (shrimp, cories and a trio of gouramis) are very healthy.

And fluctuation is ok in a system too. I've considered running two heaters on timers for this too - anywhere, it gets a tad bit colder in the night.

As for feeding, it's largely a convienience thing. I leave at 7:30am, and am not back till 7 usually, and my plecs are mostly nocturnal, so I only feed them once, around 1:30 am, a few hours after lights out. Others, I feed daily~every other day. A lot of it depends on your filtration, stocking level, nutrient export (plants) and water volume. Better filtration, lower stocking, more growing plants and larger water volume typically mean that you can afford to overfeed more.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

interesting... how much temp flucuation is okay? do you do this simply just to conserve power or is there benifits to the fish? i allways though temp irregulaties cause ICK.


----------



## pat (Oct 7, 2008)

I have molly and angelfish, and want to buy some tetras.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well with all fish I feed twice a day. Flake in the morning and either frozen or flake in the evening. 

As for temperature. The mollies like a slightly cooler temperature than the angels and the tetras.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I tend to feed once a day, and usually very sparingly. As for temperature, it helps to keep fish that require the same temp together.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I keep my tanks at the cooler end of the range if I can like 74F for guppies, gouramis and ottos. The reason is that the o2 levels are higher with cooler waters plus the fish eat less in cooler water so there is less waste. Guppies are said to live longer in cooler waters as well. Every tank here has plants in them to take up fish waste/nutrients and the cherry shrimp will eat any mistaken overfeedings.


----------

